# 35 Rollfast



## tech549 (Aug 5, 2016)

my new project have a few more parts to collect and should be riding it soon


----------



## tech549 (Aug 5, 2016)

lousey pic.


----------



## jacob9795 (Aug 5, 2016)

My eyes hurt


----------



## JKT (Aug 5, 2016)

I think I need glasses !!


----------



## tech549 (Aug 6, 2016)

ok lets clear things up a  bit.


----------



## catfish (Aug 6, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## JKT (Aug 6, 2016)

tech549 said:


> ok lets clear things up a  bit.
> 
> View attachment 347305




much better !! its getting better all the time !!


----------



## XBPete (Aug 6, 2016)

Very nice.. lots easier to see... diggin the tank for sure!


----------



## tech549 (Aug 6, 2016)

JKT said:


> much better !! its getting better all the time !!



ya thanks john have a way to go but liking these bikes.


JKT said:


> much better !! its getting better all the time !!


----------



## tech549 (Aug 6, 2016)

XBPete said:


> Very nice.. lots easier to see... diggin the tank for sure!



 ya thanks XBpete,was painted over and to my surprise the orginal paint is still there


----------

